# smoked cheese time.



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Cool day in E KY today perfect for smoking cheese.













20150425_172332.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice, what kind of smoke ya going with ?


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Trying some cherry in the AMNZPS.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice, that'll be great !  Be watching !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 25, 2015)

T


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you Mr T. Your wonderful post inspired me to give it a try. I have read your post several times mabe even memorized it. You are a true inspiration. I have been smoking for years but have never done cheese.

Ted


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 25, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> Thank you Mr T. Your wonderful post inspired me to give it a try. I have read your post several times mabe even memorized it. You are a true inspiration. I have been smoking for years but have never done cheese.
> 
> Ted









  You are welcome.  I'm blushing.

T


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok 2 1/2 hours of TBS from my AMNZPS time to rest for a day before I vacuum seal and anxiously await at least 30 days to pass. Why didn't I try this sooner. The pics don't do the cheese justice it is much darker in person and reaks of cherry smoke YUM can't wait for it to mellow.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

20150425_210248.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice job, that looks great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 25, 2015)

Cheese Looks Great!

I crack the door in my MES to allow for more air in & out


----------



## b-one (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Todd I pulled my chip loader completely out during the smoke and the MESS 40 unplugged on a 65 degree day also the chip loader was pulled out as well to allow max air flow AMNZPS worked great will post more pics once sealed.  Todd see my post from today in the AMNZPS forum You will like my review. 

Ted


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

That was chip tray pulled completely out as well. For some reason I get a error message when I try to edit a post on my phone.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice looking cheese.  Hope you are keeping good notes including the color and density of the smoke along with the color of the cheese.

Good on you.

Tom


----------



## goensouth (Apr 26, 2015)

After resting for a day all sealed up and now comes the hard part the wait. Mr.T I did take notes and pictures I used a smoking log I found to keep track. I'll let you all know how it turned out in about 30 days.   












20150426_140147.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 26, 2015


----------



## goensouth (May 31, 2015)

Ok it has been 35 days ageing in the fridge and I think this is the best cheese I have ever had. I see much more of this in my future.














20150531_155551.jpg



__ goensouth
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2015)

Looks good nice job


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2015)

Sorry about running before,Lights flickering lightning hit to close.Did you take any more pics to show how aging increased the depth of color.


----------



## goensouth (Jun 2, 2015)

No just before and after but I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Cool day in E KY today perfect for smoking cheese.













20150425_172332.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice, what kind of smoke ya going with ?


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Trying some cherry in the AMNZPS.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice, that'll be great !  Be watching !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 25, 2015)

T


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you Mr T. Your wonderful post inspired me to give it a try. I have read your post several times mabe even memorized it. You are a true inspiration. I have been smoking for years but have never done cheese.

Ted


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 25, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> Thank you Mr T. Your wonderful post inspired me to give it a try. I have read your post several times mabe even memorized it. You are a true inspiration. I have been smoking for years but have never done cheese.
> 
> Ted









  You are welcome.  I'm blushing.

T


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok 2 1/2 hours of TBS from my AMNZPS time to rest for a day before I vacuum seal and anxiously await at least 30 days to pass. Why didn't I try this sooner. The pics don't do the cheese justice it is much darker in person and reaks of cherry smoke YUM can't wait for it to mellow.


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

20150425_210248.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice job, that looks great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 25, 2015)

Cheese Looks Great!

I crack the door in my MES to allow for more air in & out


----------



## b-one (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

Todd I pulled my chip loader completely out during the smoke and the MESS 40 unplugged on a 65 degree day also the chip loader was pulled out as well to allow max air flow AMNZPS worked great will post more pics once sealed.  Todd see my post from today in the AMNZPS forum You will like my review. 

Ted


----------



## goensouth (Apr 25, 2015)

That was chip tray pulled completely out as well. For some reason I get a error message when I try to edit a post on my phone.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice looking cheese.  Hope you are keeping good notes including the color and density of the smoke along with the color of the cheese.

Good on you.

Tom


----------



## goensouth (Apr 26, 2015)

After resting for a day all sealed up and now comes the hard part the wait. Mr.T I did take notes and pictures I used a smoking log I found to keep track. I'll let you all know how it turned out in about 30 days.   












20150426_140147.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Apr 26, 2015


----------



## goensouth (May 31, 2015)

Ok it has been 35 days ageing in the fridge and I think this is the best cheese I have ever had. I see much more of this in my future.














20150531_155551.jpg



__ goensouth
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2015)

Looks good nice job


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2015)

Sorry about running before,Lights flickering lightning hit to close.Did you take any more pics to show how aging increased the depth of color.


----------



## goensouth (Jun 2, 2015)

No just before and after but I'll remember that for next time.


----------

